# Mahoning river Alliance



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Fish the Mahoning with a buddy today and cough a lot of white bass with 37 keepers, the best fishing was from 730 till 10.00 am then it slowed down, we had the best luck with minnows and a bobber


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Are the white bass any good eating, never tryed them


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Where were you fishing for them? The part off 225? Thanks


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I would never eat any fish from the Mahoning.
The OEPA has this posted;

Mahoning River

Rockhill Avenue NE (Alliance) to Pennsylvania State Line
(Mahoning, Portage, Stark, Trumbull Counties) Channel Catfish 21" and over,
Smallmouth Bass 15" and over
Do Not Eat PCBs 
Channel Catfish under 21",
Common Carp,
Smallmouth Bass under 15" 2 Months PCBs 
Largemouth Bass Month *Mercury, PCBs 
Walleye Month PCBs 

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.html#table

It doesnt say anything about small mouth bass but I still wouldn't eat any!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

and that same water flows into berlin .along with the old dump water , ain;t ohio great , the only lakes with fish that glow in the dark. [OK I:M done] . IT:S just a shame the trash around/in our lakes. I just came from greenbower rd , theres enough trash to fill a huge garbage truck.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats funny the epa lists the mahoning river and berlin but not milton..How does that work?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

**** flows down hill .all the way to the ohio river. I just pissed me off all the trash at greenbower road , if you can hull it in why can;t they hull it out. must have been 50 cans plus other stuff.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I know a few years ago they were talking about dredging it, then I heard it would take years for all the bad stuff to settle back down.
It not the garbage it from when the steel mills pumped the water out used it cool the steel and then they would pump it and all the chemicals back into the the river (mosquito creek also). 
I talked to a guy from the EPA a few years ago that told me of story of fish they've gotten out of the Mahoning that had extra fins and eyes.
Others have told me the fishings great on most of the river but no one I know would keep the fish.


----------

